# Sarah Palin calls Barbara Bush a "Blue Blood"



## JimH52

Sarah Palin dismisses Barbara Bush as a &#8216;blue blood&#8217; - Yahoo! News

*Yeah, Sarah, she has class.  *You, on the other hand, got lucky when McCain close you as his running mate.  *THAT* is what you have been cashing in on since then.  Other than that...

Oh wait, you did guit as Governor of Alaska in mid-term.  Yeah, you did do that.  Can't blame you Sarah.  Look at all the money you have made.

What a joke this woman is!


----------



## Modbert

Only a small preview of what is to come with the 2012 GOP primary. Got my popcorn ready for what should be a fun time.


----------



## Revere

She's right.  The Bushes could not stand Reagan.


----------



## Stephanie

So?

Isn't that what you LEFTIES referred to them as?

sheesh. better stop the damn presses, AGAIN


----------



## Revere

Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.


----------



## Modbert

Revere said:


> Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.



Do you even bother to think before you type out a post and click submit reply? Or do you just post whatever partisan dribble comes to mind?


----------



## Revere

Does anyone think the Clintons like the Obamas?


----------



## Sheldon

Modbert said:


> Only a small preview of what is to come with the 2012 GOP primary. Got my popcorn ready for what should be a fun time.




At first, I'd call it cannibalism... but on second thought it may be closer to incest, since both sides may end up fucking each other in the end.


----------



## Revere

Sheldon said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a small preview of what is to come with the 2012 GOP primary. Got my popcorn ready for what should be a fun time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I'd call it cannibalism... but on second thought it may be closer to incest, since both sides may end up fucking each other in the end.
Click to expand...


What did you call Barack Obama's thug thizzle on Hillary Clinton?


----------



## uscitizen

Ahh the age old battle of old money vs new money.


----------



## Sheldon

Revere said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a small preview of what is to come with the 2012 GOP primary. Got my popcorn ready for what should be a fun time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I'd call it cannibalism... but on second thought it may be closer to incest, since both sides may end up fucking each other in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you call Barack Obama's thug thizzle on Hillary Clinton?
Click to expand...



So I guess you're going to keep running with that narrative. I think there wasn't/isn't much of a substantive difference between Obama and Hilly... and any difference between them pales in comparison to the gap between the GOP establishment and the TPers.


----------



## Jarhead

Modbert said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you just post whatever partisan dribble comes to mind?
Click to expand...


Do you even bother to think before you type out a post and click submit reply? 

The Obama camp used the race card against the Clintons for political expediency.

No, I dont think the Clintons like the Obamas and I have good reason to believe so.


----------



## JimH52

You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.

Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:

"So what books do you read?"

Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.


----------



## USArmyRetired

JimH52 said:


> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.



Palin is a threat to Barbara's boy Jeb if he decides to jump in the race. That's why Barbara said what she did. Palin did the right thing and went after that elitist mentality the old hag has along with the elitist RINO's. Also when did Palin ever mention Couric's name on not giving her a interview?


----------



## theHawk

Gee look, yet another Palin thread started by a hateful shitbag librul.


----------



## daveman

Well, looks like the mindless lefty meme that conservatives walk in lockstep is shot out of the saddle...again.


----------



## uscitizen

Come November they jump in step.


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> Come November they jump in step.


Do you think they should just vote Democrat?

Oh, yeah...that's "in their best interests".


----------



## uscitizen

daveman said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come November they jump in step.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they should just vote Democrat?
> 
> Oh, yeah...that's "in their best interests".
Click to expand...


It could be if the dem candidate is the best choice as they sometimes are.
sometimes the republican candidate is the best choice.

But you will get no disagreement from me if you are trying to say our 2 party system has run it's course and is now a detriment to my country.

I would love to see a no confidence option on our ballots.
If the no confidence option gets the most votes we do it over with 2 new candidates.
This should include primaries especially.


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come November they jump in step.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they should just vote Democrat?
> 
> Oh, yeah...that's "in their best interests".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be if the dem candidate is the best choice as they sometimes are.
> sometimes the republican candidate is the best choice.
> 
> But you will get no disagreement from me if you are trying to say our 2 party system has run it's course and is now a detriment to my country.
> 
> I would love to see a no confidence option on our ballots.
> If the no confidence option gets the most votes we do it over with 2 new candidates.
> This should include primaries especially.
Click to expand...

"None of the above".  I'm good with that.


----------



## Madeline

I like Barbara.  I always have, and most GOP-ers of long standing do as well.  This comment signals Palin has a terribly thin skin and anyone who would like to shove her aside can do so by needling her, no matter how kindly.


----------



## ABikerSailor

USArmyRetired said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a threat to Barbara's boy Jeb if he decides to jump in the race. That's why Barbara said what she did. Palin did the right thing and went after that elitist mentality the old hag has along with the elitist RINO's. *Also when did Palin ever mention Couric's name on not giving her a interview?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Here ya go USA Retard............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking to Fox New's Sean Hannity, in an interview scheduled to air Monday night on Fox News, Sarah Palin slammed CBS anchor Katie Couric for the now notorious interview between the two during Palin's 2008 Presidential campaign, which many believed tarnished Palin's image irrevocably.
> 
> Palin tells Hannity she would not do another interview with Couric if she were to run for President again in 2012.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin Slams Katie Couric - Says 'Never Again'
> 
> Apparently, it's going to air Monday night.
> 
> You've gotta quit this worship of the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil, USA Retard.
> 
> I guess it's time someone told you..........she's never gonna fuck you no matter how much you post her praises.
Click to expand...


----------



## strollingbones

uscitizen said:


> Ahh the age old battle of old money vs new money.



'new money always cries' bart simpson


----------



## Douger

Barbie Arbusto is the daughter of Aleister Crowley.
 Go study.


----------



## gautama

Modbert said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even bother to think before you type out a post and click submit reply? Or do you just post whatever partisan dribble comes to mind?
Click to expand...


Modbert,

Which planet are you on ?????

Are you trying to be deliberately ridiculous in your attempt to obfuscate Clintons' opinion regarding the Obamas ?????

BTW, I have a great respect for Laura and Sarah. I find Laura's comment about Sarah unfortunate.


----------



## gautama

ABikerSailor said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a threat to Barbara's boy Jeb if he decides to jump in the race. That's why Barbara said what she did. Palin did the right thing and went after that elitist mentality the old hag has along with the elitist RINO's. *Also when did Palin ever mention Couric's name on not giving her a interview?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Here ya go USA Retard............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking to Fox New's Sean Hannity, in an interview scheduled to air Monday night on Fox News, Sarah Palin slammed CBS anchor Katie Couric for the now notorious interview between the two during Palin's 2008 Presidential campaign, which many believed tarnished Palin's image irrevocably.
> 
> Palin tells Hannity she would not do another interview with Couric if she were to run for President again in 2012.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin Slams Katie Couric - Says 'Never Again'
> 
> Apparently, it's going to air Monday night.
> 
> You've gotta quit this worship of the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil, USA Retard.
> 
> I guess it's time someone told you..........she's never gonna fuck you no matter how much you post her praises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QueerBiker/FaggotSwabee,
> 
> I guess it's time someone told you ............ NO ONE is gonna fuck you no matter how many jobs as a bartender you get for pickup purposes except mebbe some demented poodle.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sherry

JimH52 said:


> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.



The only reason to show such serious concern is if you thought she actually had a shot at winning....calm down.


----------



## Annie

JimH52 said:


> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX0PSoCTFas&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## blu

Modbert said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even bother to think before you type out a post and click submit reply? Or do you just post whatever partisan dribble comes to mind?
Click to expand...


add him to ignore


----------



## Synthaholic

Jarhead said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you just post whatever partisan dribble comes to mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even bother to think before you type out a post and click submit reply?
> 
> The Obama camp used the race card against the Clintons for political expediency.
> 
> No, I dont think the Clintons like the Obamas and I have good reason to believe so.
Click to expand...

Wasn't it Bill Clinton who used race against President Obama in South Carolina, in the primary?


----------



## Synthaholic

USArmyRetired said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a threat to Barbara's boy Jeb if he decides to jump in the race. That's why Barbara said what she did. Palin did the right thing and went after that elitist mentality the old hag has along with the elitist RINO's. Also when did Palin ever mention Couric's name on not giving her a interview?
Click to expand...

Jeb won't run.  He's too connected to S. Florida money to give that up.

And the country will never elect another Bush.  Remember:

"fool me once, shame on &#8212; shame on you. Fool me &#8212; you can't get fooled again." - George 'Moron' Bush


----------



## Synthaholic

Annie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX0PSoCTFas&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
Click to expand...

You've got to be kidding, Annie.  Can _anyone _name any White Sox players?

The revolving door of Major League Baseball, where a player like Edgar Renteria has played for 5 different teams in 6 years, is not the benchmark for stability.

However, The New York Times has been in existence since before Lincoln.  So, when that tough, hard-boiled reporter Katie Couric asked "What newspapers do you read", Poor Sarah could have at least mentioned one of the many newspapers which have been around for over 100 years.

Hell, she could have named The Wasilla News and at least not looked like an idiot.


----------



## daveman

Annie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX0PSoCTFas&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
Click to expand...

That's different.  Somehow.  It just is.


----------



## daveman

daveman said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX0PSoCTFas&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's different.  Somehow.  It just is.
Click to expand...


Looks like I was right.


----------



## JimH52

daveman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX0PSoCTFas&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> That's different.  Somehow.  It just is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like I was right.
Click to expand...


What in heavens name does that have to do with Flalin Palin running for President?  She is a loser and a quitter.  End of argument...


----------



## hortysir

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Palin dismisses Barbara Bush as a blue blood - Yahoo! News
> 
> *Yeah, Sarah, she has class.  *You, on the other hand, got lucky when McCain *close* you as his running mate.  *THAT* is what you have been cashing in on since then.  Other than that...
> 
> Oh wait, you did guit as Governor of Alaska in mid-term.  Yeah, you did do that.  Can't blame you Sarah.  Look at all the money you have made.
> 
> What a joke this woman is!


And you are just SO much brighter???


----------



## daveman

JimH52 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's different.  Somehow.  It just is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in heavens name does that have to do with Flalin Palin running for President?  She is a loser and a quitter.  End of argument...
Click to expand...

Man, you just hate differing views, don't you?  If you want an echo chamber, you came to the wrong place, Skippy.


----------



## JimH52

Its not the "differing" views.  It is the "ignorant" views that both me, Davey Boy.


----------



## daveman

JimH52 said:


> Its not the "differing" views.  It is the "ignorant" views that both me, Davey Boy.


And of course, your definition of "ignorant" is "anything that doesn't mesh perfectly with my narrow, rigid, inflexible world-view".


----------



## Sarah G

Modbert said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even bother to think before you type out a post and click submit reply? Or do you just post whatever partisan dribble comes to mind?
Click to expand...


No and yes.


----------



## gautama

Sarah G said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even bother to think before you type out a post and click submit reply? Or do you just post whatever partisan dribble comes to mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No and yes.
Click to expand...


Sarah G(oofball),

Probably this will be the first and last time I'll agree with you.

But then you are an utter idiot....... a babbler. 

Who the fuck knows what a babbler will come up with ?????


----------



## 7forever




----------



## JDzBrain

The whole point to Shara's comments are missed by the VAST majority here.  And who cares what liberals think anyway.  

This is NOT class or race warfare like the democrats engage in daily.  It's an ideological struggle inside the republican party!

Palin is a CONSTITUTIONAL CONSERVATIVE!  The Bush family are part of the progressive wing of the republican establishment.  THAT is what this is all about.  And those who believe she should shut up and set down are part of the problem and not the solution...they are why we are in the shape we are in right now.  

The longest sustained period of unemployment above 8% in US HISTORY.  The Federal deficit GREATER than the entire GDP for the entire country.  Personal wealth 40% lower than it was 4 years ago for middle America.  The REAL inflation rate at nearly 16%.  

This has NOTHING to do with class.  It has to do with a view shared by our founders that our federal government should be LIMITED in scope and RESPONSIBLE to we the people...and NOT the other way round!


----------



## 7forever

Aleister Crowley's parents compared to a younger Barbara Bush.


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush bears little resemblance to her mother but does quite well with the Satan wanna be. Her name was Pauline Robinson Pierce.


----------



## 7forever

Grandpa Crowley, Babs Bush, and a young Aleister. A conclusive resemblance has been established by simply posting the younger versions of the two persons in question. No conspiracy theory, just the facts.


----------



## 7forever

Marvin Bush bears a striking resemblance to his bio Grandpa. Marvin, the man compared to Aleister Crowley, a boy.


----------



## tinydancer

7forever said:


> Grandpa Crowley, Babs Bush, and a young Aleister. A conclusive resemblance has been established by simply posting the younger versions of the two persons in question. No conspiracy theory, just the facts.



Interesting. Albeit you are a lunatic who put birthers and Alex Jones to shame, but I have to ask how on the planet have you came to the conclusion that the Bush family bloodline is mingled with Crowley's bloodline.

Although I am conservative now, I was not when I was young and I am very deeply aware of Aleister Crowley and his "craft" and beliefs..


----------



## 7forever

Jeb Bush and Grandpa Crowley.


----------



## daveman

7forever said:


> Grandpa Crowley, Babs Bush, and a young Aleister. A conclusive resemblance has been established by simply posting the younger versions of the two persons in question. No conspiracy theory, just the facts.



Yes, the resemblance is uncanny.  Two eyes, nose, mouth, and ears.  Hair on the head.  I mean, what are the odds?!  

Uh oh -- it looks like I'm related to Crowley, too.  Man, that dude got around, didn't he?


----------



## 7forever

Since Babs Bush and Aleister Crowley are not officially father and daughter, using an old bald man with no wrinkles and comparing him to an old wrinkled woman with a full head of white hair is stupid. Conspiracy theorists are purposely dumb or just totally incompetent. The pictures I've posted are available and likely have been so for a long time but no one until I posted them. What I've posted renders conclusive resemblances between Babs and Crowley and Marvin Bush to kid Crowley is just crazy close. 

The old Babs pic may have been taken in 05. Notice how Babs resembles young Crowley more than old bald Crowley because they both have hair and that shapes the face and eyes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Since Babs Bush and Aleister Crowley are not officially father and daughter, using an old bald man with no wrinkles and comparing him to an old wrinkled woman with a full head of white hair is stupid. Conspiracy theorists are purposely dumb or just totally incompetent. The pictures I've posted are available and likely have been so for a long time but no one until I posted them. What I've posted renders conclusive resemblances between Babs and Crowley and Marvin Bush to kid Crowley is just crazy close.
> 
> The old Babs pic may have been taken in 05. Notice how Babs resembles young Crowley more than old bald Crowley because they both have hair and that shapes the face and eyes.



Just wondering, but did they all fly on a fake plane on the way to killing Kenendy?


----------



## daveman

7forever said:


> Marvin Bush, the man compared to Grandpa Aleister, the man and boy.



I know I'm going to regret asking, but what the hell is this retardery about?


----------



## 7forever

Marvin Bush, the man compared to Grandpa Aleister, the man and boy. Marvin looks much more like the child version of Crowley than the man...CRAZY!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

daveman said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin Bush, the man compared to Grandpa Aleister, the man and boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm going to regret asking, but what the hell is this retardery about?
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever




----------



## California Girl

daveman said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin Bush, the man compared to Grandpa Aleister, the man and boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm going to regret asking, but what the hell is this retardery about?
Click to expand...


Anyone who resurrects a thread from 2010 for this bullshit is so far beyond retarded that it's not even funny.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Barbara Pierce Bush will forever keep the daint face of her Great Grandfather, Aleister Crowley...it's so cute. Uncle Marvin finishes this nicely as this developing family tree of Bush & Crowleys continues.



Please tell me what you're drinking that make you see any similarities.

I could make a fortune selling it as an alternative to methamphetamines. 

By the way, when will you tell us which driver killed KENENDY???


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Pierce Bush will forever keep the daint child's face of her Great Grandfather, Aleister Crowley...it's so cute. Uncle Marvin finishes this nicely as this developing family tree of Bush & Crowleys continues.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Barbara Pierce Bush will forever keep the daint child's face of her Great Grandfather, Aleister Crowley...it's so cute. Uncle Marvin finishes this nicely as this developing family tree of Bush & Crowleys continues.



Why do you pull this shit of deleting, then reposting when someone replies to your post?

Does it make your little 12th grade brain feel superior somehow?


----------



## 7forever

Baby Babs Bush compared to Aleister kid Crowley.


----------



## Douger

Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley


----------



## 7forever

I wasn't sure that a middle aged Marvin could match with a middle aged Crowley but it's happened and big. Marvin bush is the link back to Barbara's bio Dad that bridges Crowley to at least one of Barbara's offspring. The Bush family could fake a dna test or simply deny Pauline ever had contact with Crowley but these striking resemblances between at least three generations is factual and impossible to explain away. Barbara Pierce Bush is the illegitimate daughter of the most infamous Satanist in american history.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

A sleuth like myself in the modern day doesn't have to do much except do a google search and use any relevant info that has already been uploaded. Whomever brightened the Crowley pic has made him look younger and more like Marvin Bush. On behalf of the truth, I thank Google and the WWW.:clap2:


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> A sleuth like myself in the modern day doesn't have to do much except do a google search and use any relevant info that has already been uploaded. Whomever brightened the Crowley pic has made him look younger and more like Marvin Bush. On behalf of the truth, I thank Google and the WWW.:clap2:





> *A sleuth like myself...*


----------



## 7forever

Cropped Crowley matches perfectly to his biological Grandson, Marvin Bush.


----------



## jillian

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Palin dismisses Barbara Bush as a blue blood - Yahoo! News
> 
> *Yeah, Sarah, she has class.  *You, on the other hand, got lucky when McCain close you as his running mate.  *THAT* is what you have been cashing in on since then.  Other than that...
> 
> Oh wait, you did guit as Governor of Alaska in mid-term.  Yeah, you did do that.  Can't blame you Sarah.  Look at all the money you have made.
> 
> What a joke this woman is!



I like Barbara. Tough old thing.


----------



## JDzBrain

7forever said:


> I wasn't sure that a middle aged Marvin could match with a middle aged Crowley but it's happened and big. Marvin bush is the link back to Barbara's bio Dad that bridges Crowley to at least *one of Barbara's offspring. The Bush family could fake a dna test *or simply deny Pauline ever had contact with Crowley but these striking resemblances between at least three generations is factual and impossible to explain away. Barbara Pierce Bush is the illegitimate daughter of the most infamous Satanist in american history.


Dude, I don't know what in the HELL you think you are proving, but you DO know that Barbra Bush is NOT a Bush!?!?

She WAS a Peirce!  

Just exactly what in the hell reason would the Bush family have for doctoring a DNA test...ESPECIALLY since there was NO SUCH THING as DNA testing until AFTER Bush 41 and Barbra were already in the White House.  What could be gained?  

THINK!

I suppose you could claim George the 43rd prez was the son of a 71 year old satanist since he was the only one that was born before Crowley died at age 71, the same year George was born...IF you're NUTS!

If you are trying to say that the satanist gene got passed on...you ARE NUTS!!!

Dude, I don't know what you think you are seeing, but I suggest you seek the help of a professional!

Seriously...I'm not kidding.  They CAN help!


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush matches very well to an older and young Aleister Crowley.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Barbara Bush matches very well to an older and young Aleister Crowley.



Clark Kent matches very well to Superman.





Elton John matches very well to Austin Powers.





And George Takei matches very well to a cat.





What's your point??


----------



## 7forever

From left to right, here are some years and ages of these three individuals. The only reason anyone ever created any information on the possible bio connection between Bush and Crowley is because Barbara's Mother Pauline was supposed to have physical contact with Crowley at the exact time of Barbara's conception in late 1924. In other words, nobody would have made this claim without that story. *My simple but effective work of comparing available images has established visible blood relations between these three generations and makes that story more credible*. 

1. Aleister Crowley-35 years old (1910)
2. Marvin Bush born in 56. Likely in his mid 40's
3. Aleister Crowley-30 years old
4. Barbara Bush in 1964-39 years old
5. Aleister Crowley-Likely in his 50's


----------



## Rat in the Hat

My simple but effective work of comparing available images has established visible blood relations between Montgomery Burns and...

Nicole Richie





Pope Benedict





Larry King





And a raccoon.






I ask again, 7forever, what's your point??


----------



## 7forever

It wasn't easy to find elder pics that depicted a real resemblance between Crowley and Bush because he was bald and she, a wrinkled one with crazy white hair. The hair off her forehead makes the match.


----------



## whitehall

Maybe she meant "blue hair". Why the hell is this Media Matters crap even posted?


----------



## 7forever

If people are blood related they will look alike throughout their lives at the same and different ages just like Aleister Crowley and Barbara Bush clearly do.


----------



## 7forever

Aleister Crowley was born in 1875 and Jenna Bush in 1981. Crowley could be Jenna's Great Grandfather on her Mom's side. A good indicator of blood relations comes from looking at the eyes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

Excerpt from: Barbara Bush: Satan&#8217;s Love Child

During Crowley&#8217;s stay at the Harris household he was working to complete a higher degree of evil by performing rituals which would make him eligible to receive a new grade in the occult order he helped found: the Ordo Templi Orientis (OTO ). In order to achieve this new grade of &#8220;Ipsissimus&#8221; Crowley was to complete a very specific magical ritual that he referred to as the &#8220;Supreme Ordeal.&#8221; He was, with some assistance, supposed to exhaust himself sexually until he entered a state of waking sleep, at which time he would end the ceremonies with a marathon-bout of coitus. It is speculated by many that Harris, O&#8217;Hare and Pauline Pierce were his partners in this ceremony.

Harris was no stranger to sex &#8211; he had written extensively about his various sexual encounters and the majority of Harris&#8217;s written work concerned his active sex life, which was the fashion for writers living on the continent in those inter-war years. In fact it was during this time that Crowley began to rub elbows with some of the literary avant-garde of the time, including Henry Miller , Ernest Hemingway and others. If nothing else, this is at least a scandalous place for a married mother of two to be spending her holiday, even if she had nothing to do with any magical Satanic rituals.

Pauline Pierce returned to the United States in October of 1924 and eight months later, in June of 1925 she gave birth to one Barbara Pierce, who would go on to marry a young politician and soon-to-be CIA director named George Herbert Walker Bush.

The rest of the story is just one more chapter in Satan&#8217;s long book of evil. Barbara Bush would use favors granted her by the Lord of Darkness to do the impossible &#8211; elect her husband and mentally defective son to the highest seat of power in the world: the Presidency of the United States of America.

For those of us who could never understand the Bush-family&#8217;s motivation for atrocities committed against Iraq, Afghanistan , etc., perhaps this will put things into perspective. George W. Bush (Jr.) and his ridiculous father were simply trying to curry favor with their number-one ancestor, the Dark Lord of This World .


What are the chances that anyone would've noticed a resemblance without this story? Astronomical is the answer, meaning that the story is probably true and is corrobarated by the images I picked, not the conspiracy theorists same old pics that did little to demonstrate blood relations.


----------



## 7forever

The proof is in the pictures and that proof has been cross-checked by connecting four generations beginning with Crowley. It is fascinating how wrinkly old Babs can look more like Aleister Crowley as a young man than old. These sets of pics demonstrate how family can look different but will ultimately show resemblance to their Parents at drastically different ages.


----------



## rdean

Did Babs ever mention Sarah?

"Thought she was beautiful. And she's very happy in Alaska. I hope she'll stay there." (Barbara Bush, re Sarah Palin)


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush is the spitting image of her biological father, Aleister Crowley.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Anderson Cooper is the spitting image of his biological father, Beaker.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fozzie Bear is the spitting image of his biological father, Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Adam Sandler is the spitting image of his biological father, Count von Count.


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush at 39 years old and eighty-something look quite different but resemble their elder bio-father, Aleister Crowley, clearly and obviously. The face and eye-setting are a direct match.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Jean Luc Picard at 69 strongly resembles his bio great-great-great-great-great grandfather Alister Crowley. The eye settings, nose, ears and bald head are a direct match.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

By the way, if anyone is looking in and wondering what the hell is going on, the Bush/Crowley conspiracy theory was started as an April Fool's joke on the Cannonfire blog.

Cannonfire

7forever, dumb as he is, believes it to be real, and is trying to push it all over the web. Leave it to him to believe in a story that uses the following as their choice for who should be elected in November.


----------



## 7forever

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
cooper


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush is around 26 years old and was looking at little W who appeared to be about 5 years old. It would be the early 50's.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Barbara Bush is around 26 years old and was looking at little W who appeared to be about 5 years old. It would be the early 50's.



Jean Luc Picard is around 69 years old and is looking at little Rene Picard who appeared to be about 12 years old. It would be the early 2370's.


----------



## 7forever

George and Barbara Bush did a recent cover story for Parade Magazine which produced this picture that confirms her biological father is Aleister Crowley. It's their reflections in a mirror. This case is closed after less than two months of using the internet. Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley look exactly alike to the point of shock.


----------



## 7forever

Marvin Pierce is not the paternal Father of Barbara Bush or Grandfather of her five children, Alexander (Aleister) Crowley has been since the day of her conception in early September, 1924. This 1800's looking picture completely proves that Barbara Bush shares no resemblance with her legal Father, Marvin Pierce.


----------



## Moonglow

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Palin dismisses Barbara Bush as a blue blood - Yahoo! News
> 
> *Yeah, Sarah, she has class.  *You, on the other hand, got lucky when McCain close you as his running mate.  *THAT* is what you have been cashing in on since then.  Other than that...
> 
> Oh wait, you did guit as Governor of Alaska in mid-term.  Yeah, you did do that.  Can't blame you Sarah.  Look at all the money you have made.
> 
> What a joke this woman is!



incest is best! pederast, a game for the entire family.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Marvin Pierce is not the paternal Father of Barbara Bush or Grandfather of her five children, Alexander (Aleister) Crowley has been since the day of her conception in early September, 1924. This 1800's looking picture completely proves that Barbara Bush shares no resemblance with her legal Father, Marvin Pierce.



Your theory is severely flawed. If Barbara Bush was his daughter, then why does her son George look like Cheetah instead of Crowley?


----------



## 7forever

Barbara's father, Aleister Crowley died in 1947 at 72 and her mother in 1949 at 53. Pauline Robinson Pierce was killed in a car accident. Barbara carried the Crowley genes absolutely over her mother's.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JimH52 said:


> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.



Funny as hell that Mittens couldn't answer the almost identical question AND made almost an identical promise to 'get back to you' with the answer. 

And, like $arah, he has not kept his promise.

This convention should be hysterical. The GObP/pub/pot are stuck with Mittens. They know he is a career candidate and a career loser but there's not way out for them.

Oh well, duh donuld is gonna be on the stage with his "proof" that President Obama was born in a country that didn't even exist at the time. Can't wait to hear his explanation of those TWO pesky little birth announcements.

Yep, gonna lay in some popcorn, invite friends over and make an evening of it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I feel I should add a caveat -

The GObP have been very successful with their voter suppression laws. There are millions of legal voters who the scum pubs/pots have disenfranchised. 

Additionally, they have some serious money behind them. While most of Obama's donations have been less than $250, most of Mittens' have been in the millions.

If they can't steal it, they'll buy it.


----------



## CausingPAIN

Modbert said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even bother to think before you type out a post and click submit reply? Or do you just post whatever partisan dribble comes to mind?
Click to expand...


yes and no!


----------



## 7forever

From middle age to elderly, Barbara Bush looks exactly like her real father, Aleister Crowley and nothing like the man who raised her, Marvin Pierce. These two pictures and Pauline's trip to France in 1924 confirm Barbara's real paternity.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Alister Crowley was quite the ladies man. He fathered tons and tons of kids.

Peter Boyle





Pope Benedict





Adolf Hitler





Lady Gaga





Robert Smith





Helmut Kohl





And a cat





Damn, the child support payments must have been HORRENDOUS.


----------



## 7forever

Orange and 1800's Barbara Bush match her real father, Aleister Crowley to near perfection. The face and eyes, it's all very clear.


----------



## 7forever

These two pics of Crowley are the best for comparison to a 39 year old Barbara Bush.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

These two pics of Crowley are the best comparisons to a 53 year old Robert Smith, and a 26 year old Lady Gaga.


----------



## 7forever

This is Aleister Crowley, (an infamous Satanist) his illegitimate daughter, Barbara Pierce Bush, and the man who raised her as his own, Marvin Pierce. Mail this one to Canada too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush has looked like her real father, Aleister Crowley through every stage of her 87 years and counting.


----------



## 7forever

Two very recent pics of Barbara Bush and her father, Aleister Crowley.


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush and her biological father, Aleister Crowley.


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush and Marvin Pierce look nothing alike, in any way. The face and eyes are completely different. Barbara looks little like her mother but mostly like Aleister Crowley. Of course it's not possible for a person to look little like their mother and nothing like their father.


----------



## 7forever

I highly doubt there exists any two Barbara Bush pics that match Aleister Crowley better. These pics are from a recent Parade magazine cover and article.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Jarhead said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you just post whatever partisan dribble comes to mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even bother to think before you type out a post and click submit reply?
> 
> The Obama camp used the race card against the Clintons for political expediency.
> 
> No, I dont think the Clintons like the Obamas and I have good reason to believe so.
Click to expand...


Bill will speak for Obama this week.. He can't stand him but the Liberal agenda must go on.
Those cock sucking Liberals make me sick.


----------



## 7forever

7forever said:


> Two very recent pics of Barbara Bush and her father, Aleister Crowley.



*New comps by another poster*.


----------



## daveman




----------



## whitehall

Oh God, another Media Matter cherry picked scoop. Don't they ever take a rest?


----------



## Trajan

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Palin dismisses Barbara Bush as a blue blood - Yahoo! News
> 
> *Yeah, Sarah, she has class.  *You, on the other hand, got lucky when McCain close you as his running mate.  *THAT* is what you have been cashing in on since then.  Other than that...
> 
> Oh wait, you did guit as Governor of Alaska in mid-term.  Yeah, you did do that.  Can't blame you Sarah.  Look at all the money you have made.
> 
> What a joke this woman is!



I think the term pretty much fits...*shrugs*


----------



## 7forever

[/URL]


----------



## daveman

7forever said:


> [/URL]


----------



## 7forever

Pauline apparently had an adventurous side, which would explain how a woman 90 years ago could just take off and do what she wanted. The wiki page was deleted two years after the blog entry. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauline_Robinson

This link provides a better understanding on how Crowley and Pierce may have met up to conceive Barbara.  nourishing obscurity » Pauline Pierce and Aleister Crowley

Cannonfire


----------



## 7forever

A wrinkly old Babs matches perfectly to a young Aleister Crowley.


----------



## daveman

You need just a little more red there, Age7forever.


----------



## Dot Com

Caribou Barbie is out of Bab's league


----------



## 7forever

Here we have an end of life photo of Crowley and he's all up in Babs' grill. The eyes, it's all in the eyes and face.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> A wrinkly old Babs matches perfectly to a young Aleister Crowley.



seven,oh my god you surprise me,first you talk about the boston bombing, now this.I am pleasantly surprised to see that you are branching out and discussing other topics as well besides 9/11 and JFK in a different SECTION no less,keep up the good work.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daveman said:


> You need just a little more red there, Age7forever.



so says the poster DUNCEMAN who believes in magic bullets and skipped junior high school physics obviously. actually the posters with red are the most credible posters here.the ones with stars get so many  stars because so many of them are brainwashed mindless sheeple like you dunceman so one sheople thinks another. the truth hurts so you all red rep people cause it makes you feel good to shoot the messenger when you are cornered and cant refute facts.hee hee.


----------



## Zona

JimH52 said:


> You people are missing the point.  Sarah again shows her ignorance by actually responding to Barbara.  She should have held her tongue.  She can't because she is a walking EGO.  This is only the beginning with illustrations of a well endowed ability to put her foot in her mouth.  Wait until the 2012 campaign.
> 
> Then she says she won't give Katie Curic an interview if she runs in 2012, because she of her questions in her last disasterous interview.  You know, hard, partisan questions like:
> 
> "So what books do you read?"
> 
> *Palin is the most dangerous thing that this country or the Republican Party can face.  *She is imbalanced and self endulgent with could very well be an impending disaster.  We should all fear what she may be capable of.  Her thirst for power could lead her to extremely dangerous desperate acts.


----------



## daveman

9/11 inside job said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need just a little more red there, Age7forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the poster DUNCEMAN who believes in magic bullets and skipped junior high school physics obviously. actually the posters with red are the most credible posters here.the ones with stars get so many  stars because so many of them are brainwashed mindless sheeple like you dunceman so one sheople thinks another. the truth hurts so you all red rep people cause it makes you feel good to shoot the messenger when you are cornered and cant refute facts.hee hee.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

If this type of resemblance is possible for those who ARE NOT RELATED, then we are dealing with one of the most bizarre coincidences of paternity.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## freedombecki

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Palin dismisses Barbara Bush as a blue blood - Yahoo! News
> 
> *Yeah, Sarah, she has class. *You, on the other hand, got lucky when McCain close you as his running mate. *THAT* is what you have been cashing in on since then. Other than that...
> 
> Oh wait, you did guit as Governor of Alaska in mid-term. Yeah, you did do that. Can't blame you Sarah. Look at all the money you have made.
> 
> What a joke this woman is!


It's unfortunate that a candidate for Vice President of the United States cannot employ even the most basic principle of ambassadorship: correct discipline, respect for older people, and a little bit of kindness. Without that, a country fails. Ms. Palin will not be on my list of people to vote for, and that's on a permanent basis.

You can't teach a mule kindness.


----------



## 7forever

Crowley and Bush not only share the same eyes, but a pointed chin to boot.


----------



## daveman

Yet another resemblance too stunning to be mere coincidence:


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Crowley and Bush not only share the same eyes, but a pointed chin to boot.






*=*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Call Mom, the internet is doin' it again. Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley lookalike from children, to young adults, to wrinkled oldies.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kokpuNngnJc]Monty Python - The Origin of SPAM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Call Mom, the internet is doin' it again. Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley lookalike from children, to young adults, to wrinkled oldies. Note that her nose was narrow in the 40's, like Crowley's remained throughout his life.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Call Mom, the internet is doin' it again. Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley lookalike from children, to young adults, to wrinkled oldies. Note that her nose was narrow in the 40's, like Crowley's remained throughout his life.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkQCZEkGeq8&feature=related]Rosie sings in chinese - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

7forever said:


> Call Mom, the internet is doin' it again.


Who?  The?  Fuck?  Cares?

Hint:  No one.


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush and potentially her Grandmother, Emily Crowley.


----------



## Stephanie

I can't believe they have dug this old thread up..

and so what she called Bush a blue blood? I think she is..so what...
 you people called Palin much worse
just look at this hate for someone who only said bush was a Blue blood..you would think she called her a cxxt or something like Maher called palin..



> Yeah, Sarah, she has class. You, on the other hand, got lucky when McCain close you as his running mate. THAT is what you have been cashing in on since then. Other than that...
> 
> Oh wait, you did guit as Governor of Alaska in mid-term. Yeah, you did do that. Can't blame you Sarah. Look at all the money you have made.
> 
> What a joke this woman is!



really pathetic thread to begin with posted by a pathetic person..


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Barbara Bush and potentially her Grandmother, Emily Crowley.



Well, that's proof positive for me!!

*FETCH THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## daveman

7forever said:


> Barbara Bush and potentially her Grandmother, Emily Crowley.


Looks like you fell for it, sucker.  Man, what a dunce.

Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley | Aleister Crowley 2012


----------



## Oddball

> *Sarah Palin calls Barbara Bush a "Blue Blood" *



She's right.

The entire Yalie east coast elite Bush family can get sucked into a giant black hole and the universe would be a far better  place.


----------



## 7forever

Barbara looks a lot like Grandma Crowley. They got their beady eyes from Emily Crowley.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Barbara looks a lot like Grandma Crowley. They got their beady eyes from Emily Crowley.



And here's a photo of their great grandson...


----------



## 7forever

The wedding portrait closeup depicts the exact same resemblance as the elder, but excludes her exploding nose that happened with age. It matches Crowley's narrow snout.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> The wedding portrait closeup depicts the exact same resemblance as the elder, but excludes her exploding nose that happened with age. It matches Crowley's narrow snout.


----------



## Ropey

7forever said:


> Barbara looks a lot like Grandma Crowley. They got their beady eyes from Emily Crowley.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMxJnhHYjlQ]MR.CROWLEY-OZZY OSBOURNE - YouTube[/ame]

And she got her beady eyes from her dead rat father.


----------



## daveman

7forever said:


> Barbara looks a lot like Grandma Crowley. They got their beady eyes from Emily Crowley.



Hey, dumbass:  It's a hoax.

Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley | Aleister Crowley 2012


----------



## 7forever

daveman said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara looks a lot like Grandma Crowley. They got their beady eyes from Emily Crowley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dumbass:  It's a hoax.
> 
> Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley | Aleister Crowley 2012
Click to expand...


Hey bitch! Your brain is a hoax.


----------



## 7forever

Even as a child, Barbara Bush has the exact same lips, eyes, and steely stare as her father, Aleister Crowley. It will always come back to the eyes and how they match throughout their entire lives. Only with the finfamous are so many comps like these possible.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrZHroTxgtE]Popeyes Freakout (Ghetto Vers. 2.0) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

7forever said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara looks a lot like Grandma Crowley. They got their beady eyes from Emily Crowley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dumbass:  It's a hoax.
> 
> Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley | Aleister Crowley 2012
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey bitch! Your brain is a hoax.
Click to expand...

The cold harsh light of reality tends to make some people grumpy.  But really, it's for your own good.


----------



## editec

This thread is hilarious.

It really goes to show us that no amount of ASCII, no amount of logical argument, no facts however well established and vetted, can withstand the power of FAITH BASED belief systems.

Some of us apparently believe that the Bush family is related to satanists, others believe that Obama is a kenyan and no amount of logic or evidence will shake those people's FAITH.


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush, at forty one and five years old render the same facial features, especially the eyes with her bio-dad, Aleister Crowley, who should be in his sixties here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Barbara Bush, at forty one and five years old render the same facial features, especially the eyes with her bio-dad, Aleister Crowley, who should be in his sixties here.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_GnyOIRRtY]Sam Kinison Teaches History - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz

editec said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> It really goes to show us that no amount of ASCII, no amount of logical argument, no facts however well established and vetted, can withstand the power of FAITH BASED belief systems.
> 
> Some of us apparently believe that the Bush family is related to satanists, others believe that Obama is a kenyan and no amount of logic or evidence will shake those people's FAITH.



Many believe that the British Royal Family are alien reptiles.

Princess Diana Told Friend Royal Fam are Reptilian - David Icke's Official Forums


----------



## birddog

I like Sarah Palin.  She's smart, pretty, personable, and a very capable leader.  Even though she would not be my first choice, she would be vastly superior to The Hildebeast or Barry Soetoro!


----------



## 7forever

Here is yet another perfect match harking back to the early 60's. Dorothy was born in 59, making Barbara around 38 years old.


----------



## 7forever

Another near perfect comp spanning drastic age differences.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Has anyone noticed the similarity these days in how Keith Richards resembles Stephen Hawkins? 

Conicidence? I don't THINK so!


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## tinydancer

7forever said:


> Even as a child, Barbara Bush has the exact same lips, eyes, and steely stare as her father, Aleister Crowley. It will always come back to the eyes and how they match throughout their entire lives. Only with the finfamous are so many comps like these possible.



 I used to be a devotee. Watch what you post. And I'm not kidding.


----------



## tinydancer

Vandalshandle said:


> Has anyone noticed the similarity these days in how Keith Richards resembles Stephen Hawkins?
> 
> Conicidence? I don't THINK so!



Hawking doesn't have a hot babe. Keith does.


----------



## tinydancer

7forever said:


> Here is yet another perfect match harking back to the early 60's. Dorothy was born in 59, making Barbara around 38 years old.


----------



## 7forever

This old Crowley pic renders the best image for comparing to Barbara Bush at any age.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> This old Crowley pic renders the best image for comparing to Barbara Bush at any age.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam

THANK YOU! I love urban legends! I have never heard of this Barbara Bush/Aleister Crowley bit.


----------



## 7forever

A dynamic photographic match of blood relations between Barbara Bush and Crowley.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> A dynamic photographic match of blood relations between Barbara Bush and Crowley.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Reagan was more concerned about an assassination attempt from:

a) Gorby

b) GHW Bush


----------



## 7forever

*The Bush/Crowley paternity story apparently came from writer, Frank Harris*. Maybe out of political correctness Harris left it out of his published volumes and whomever published the fifth volume included this whopper that modern day sleuthing has confirmed as a definite possibility.

Harris became an American citizen in April, 1921. In 1922 he travelled to Berlin to publish his best-known work, his autobiography My Life and Loves (*published in four volumes, 19221927*). It is notorious for its graphic descriptions of Harris' purported sexual encounters and for its exaggeration of the scope of his adventures and his role in history. *A fifth volume, supposedly taken from his notes but of doubtful provenance, was published in 1954, long after his death*.

Frank Harris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *The Bush/Crowley paternity story apparently came from writer, Frank Harris*. Maybe out of political correctness Harris left it out of his published volumes and whomever published the fifth volume included this whopper that modern day sleuthing has confirmed as a definite possibility.
> 
> Harris became an American citizen in April, 1921. In 1922 he travelled to Berlin to publish his best-known work, his autobiography My Life and Loves (*published in four volumes, 19221927*). It is notorious for its graphic descriptions of Harris' purported sexual encounters and for its exaggeration of the scope of his adventures and his role in history. *A fifth volume, supposedly taken from his notes but of doubtful provenance, was published in 1954, long after his death*.
> 
> Frank Harris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntqz_NFiX_o&feature=player_detailpage



*The Godzilla sank the Titanic story apparently came from writer, Frank Harris.* Maybe out of political correctness Harris left it out of his published volumes and whomever published the fifth volume included this whopper that modern day sleuthing has confirmed as a definite possibility.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## daveman




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theHawk said:


> Gee look, yet another Palin thread started by a hateful shitbag librul.



Palin is a moron; and in a sense, conservatives deserve the boon that is Palin for elevating her. But the irony is liberals have many prominent leaders who are just as stupid. So...what's the point of calling out her lack of intelligence? It's just a distraction. Liberals aren't worried about eradicating their own stupid leaders.


----------



## Zona

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee look, yet another Palin thread started by a hateful shitbag librul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a moron; and in a sense, conservatives deserve the boon that is Palin for elevating her. But the irony is liberals have many prominent leaders who are just as stupid. So...what's the point of calling out her lack of intelligence? It's just a distraction. Liberals aren't worried about eradicating their own stupid leaders.
Click to expand...


Basically I agree, but who on the left is as actually dumb as Palin?  I mean palin is constantly idiotic, not just a one time flub.

The Left has people who occasionally say things that have me scratching my head, but Palin is an actual idiot (I have to give her props for this), But she knows how to milk money out of her rubes.  She knows idiots love hearing certain things and that is how she is banking.  Thank God she quit and THANK GOD she was never the vice president of the United States.  Imagine if they actually won!


----------



## HenryBHough

Imagine!  If the haters no longer had Governor Palin to insult they might devour their own children.  A powerful protector of innocent children, therefore, is Ms. Palin!


----------



## Zona

HenryBHough said:


> Imagine!  If the haters no longer had Governor Palin to insult they might devour their own children.  A powerful protector of innocent children, therefore, is Ms. Palin!



SHE IS NOT A FUCKING GOVERNOR, SHE QUIT.  Or are you being a troll again?


----------



## HenryBHough

Zona said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine!  If the haters no longer had Governor Palin to insult they might devour their own children.  A powerful protector of innocent children, therefore, is Ms. Palin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE IS NOT A FUCKING GOVERNOR, SHE QUIT.  Or are you being a troll again?
Click to expand...


Nay, just showing the respect most people would show in speaking of President Washington.  Or even (chuckling...) "President" Carter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Zona said:


> Basically I agree, but who on the left is as actually dumb as Palin?  I mean palin is constantly idiotic, not just a one time flub.



If you have to ask, you're either not paying attention or are in extreme denial. Being the leftist cheerleader that you are, we know the answer to that scenario.


----------



## rebelgirl

I get so sick about hearing Sarah Palin on TV. She is as dumb as a bucket of rocks!! I used to watch Hannity alot but he started having her on his show so much I had to turn him off. When Obama and McCain were choosing their running mates, I told my sister the election was over when McCain picked Palin. I knew right then Obama had won.  I had to force myself to vote at the last minute because I did not want to vote for a old man and a dumb woman. I could not imagine him dying and Palin becoming Pres. but I sure did not want Obama in the White House so I voted for McCain. Last time I did not vote because I could not vote for Obama or Romney. Seems we don't have much of a choice anymore. It's a shame!! All the people in America and we can't find one decent person to run for President. Palin is a beauty gueen. She is Not a politician. She could not even finish her term as Governor. She is not a Governor and I get sick of the folks like Hannity calling her Governor. My cousin lives in Alaska and he said Palin had done nothing to help them. I hope and pray that the next election will bring out better candidates but I'm not counting on that. It hurts me to not be able to vote!! I want to exercise my right to vote but with the candidates showing up I just have no other choice. America needs some more prayer warriors to get this country back on the right track!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rebelgirl said:


> I get so sick about hearing Sarah Palin on TV. She is as dumb as a bucket of rocks!! I used to watch Hannity alot but he started having her on his show so much I had to turn him off. When Obama and McCain were choosing their running mates, I told my sister the election was over when McCain picked Palin. I knew right then Obama had won.  I had to force myself to vote at the last minute because I did not want to vote for a old man and a dumb woman. I could not imagine him dying and Palin becoming Pres. but I sure did not want Obama in the White House so I voted for McCain. Last time I did not vote because I could not vote for Obama or Romney. Seems we don't have much of a choice anymore. It's a shame!! All the people in America and we can't find one decent person to run for President. Palin is a beauty gueen. She is Not a politician. She could not even finish her term as Governor. She is not a Governor and I get sick of the folks like Hannity calling her Governor. My cousin lives in Alaska and he said Palin had done nothing to help them. I hope and pray that the next election will bring out better candidates but I'm not counting on that. It hurts me to not be able to vote!! I want to exercise my right to vote but with the candidates showing up I just have no other choice. America needs some more prayer warriors to get this country back on the right track!!



I don't know why you would vote for McCain and not Romney? He's supposed to be better?

Romney is not the visionary that Ron Paul is; but within the scope of keeping with the corrupted system, you maybe couldn't ask for a better option than Romney. 

I do agree that Palin is a terrible watch. I watched her many times and not once did she say anything that was truly enlightening. She follows a boring template of coined conservative talking points. She's a phony.


----------



## Dot Com

HenryBHough said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine!  If the haters no longer had Governor Palin to insult they might devour their own children.  A powerful protector of innocent children, therefore, is Ms. Palin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE IS NOT A FUCKING GOVERNOR, SHE QUIT.  Or are you being a troll again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nay, just showing the respect most people would show in speaking of President Washington.  Or even (chuckling...) "President" Carter.
Click to expand...


ummm..... except that they served out their terms


----------



## 7forever

Here is yet another perfect match harking back to the early 60's. Dorothy was born in 59, making Barbara around 38 years old.


----------



## rebelgirl

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rebelgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get so sick about hearing Sarah Palin on TV. She is as dumb as a bucket of rocks!! I used to watch Hannity alot but he started having her on his show so much I had to turn him off. When Obama and McCain were choosing their running mates, I told my sister the election was over when McCain picked Palin. I knew right then Obama had won.  I had to force myself to vote at the last minute because I did not want to vote for a old man and a dumb woman. I could not imagine him dying and Palin becoming Pres. but I sure did not want Obama in the White House so I voted for McCain. Last time I did not vote because I could not vote for Obama or Romney. Seems we don't have much of a choice anymore. It's a shame!! All the people in America and we can't find one decent person to run for President. Palin is a beauty gueen. She is Not a politician. She could not even finish her term as Governor. She is not a Governor and I get sick of the folks like Hannity calling her Governor. My cousin lives in Alaska and he said Palin had done nothing to help them. I hope and pray that the next election will bring out better candidates but I'm not counting on that. It hurts me to not be able to vote!! I want to exercise my right to vote but with the candidates showing up I just have no other choice. America needs some more prayer warriors to get this country back on the right track!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you would vote for McCain and not Romney? He's supposed to be better?
> 
> Romney is not the visionary that Ron Paul is; but within the scope of keeping with the corrupted system, you maybe couldn't ask for a better option than Romney.
> 
> I do agree that Palin is a terrible watch. I watched her many times and not once did she say anything that was truly enlightening. She follows a boring template of coined conservative talking points. She's a phony.
Click to expand...


Could not vote for a Mormon.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rebelgirl said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebelgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get so sick about hearing Sarah Palin on TV. She is as dumb as a bucket of rocks!! I used to watch Hannity alot but he started having her on his show so much I had to turn him off. When Obama and McCain were choosing their running mates, I told my sister the election was over when McCain picked Palin. I knew right then Obama had won.  I had to force myself to vote at the last minute because I did not want to vote for a old man and a dumb woman. I could not imagine him dying and Palin becoming Pres. but I sure did not want Obama in the White House so I voted for McCain. Last time I did not vote because I could not vote for Obama or Romney. Seems we don't have much of a choice anymore. It's a shame!! All the people in America and we can't find one decent person to run for President. Palin is a beauty gueen. She is Not a politician. She could not even finish her term as Governor. She is not a Governor and I get sick of the folks like Hannity calling her Governor. My cousin lives in Alaska and he said Palin had done nothing to help them. I hope and pray that the next election will bring out better candidates but I'm not counting on that. It hurts me to not be able to vote!! I want to exercise my right to vote but with the candidates showing up I just have no other choice. America needs some more prayer warriors to get this country back on the right track!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you would vote for McCain and not Romney? He's supposed to be better?
> 
> Romney is not the visionary that Ron Paul is; but within the scope of keeping with the corrupted system, you maybe couldn't ask for a better option than Romney.
> 
> I do agree that Palin is a terrible watch. I watched her many times and not once did she say anything that was truly enlightening. She follows a boring template of coined conservative talking points. She's a phony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could not vote for a Mormon.
Click to expand...


That seems rather lame. What's so bad about Mormons? They tend to be people of principles who seek to be good in the world. And unlike Obama, Romney actually lives his official faith. So, as far as I'm concerned, that's plus one for Romney.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Palin without a doubt hurt McCain badly with her idiotic interviews, there is no denying it. I'm sure she is a good person but I don't want her in charge of anything.


----------



## Mojo2

rebelgirl said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebelgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get so sick about hearing Sarah Palin on TV. She is as dumb as a bucket of rocks!! I used to watch Hannity alot but he started having her on his show so much I had to turn him off. When Obama and McCain were choosing their running mates, I told my sister the election was over when McCain picked Palin. I knew right then Obama had won.  I had to force myself to vote at the last minute because I did not want to vote for a old man and a dumb woman. I could not imagine him dying and Palin becoming Pres. but I sure did not want Obama in the White House so I voted for McCain. Last time I did not vote because I could not vote for Obama or Romney. Seems we don't have much of a choice anymore. It's a shame!! All the people in America and we can't find one decent person to run for President. Palin is a beauty gueen. She is Not a politician. She could not even finish her term as Governor. She is not a Governor and I get sick of the folks like Hannity calling her Governor. My cousin lives in Alaska and he said Palin had done nothing to help them. I hope and pray that the next election will bring out better candidates but I'm not counting on that. It hurts me to not be able to vote!! I want to exercise my right to vote but with the candidates showing up I just have no other choice. America needs some more prayer warriors to get this country back on the right track!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you would vote for McCain and not Romney? He's supposed to be better?
> 
> Romney is not the visionary that Ron Paul is; but within the scope of keeping with the corrupted system, you maybe couldn't ask for a better option than Romney.
> 
> I do agree that Palin is a terrible watch. I watched her many times and not once did she say anything that was truly enlightening. She follows a boring template of coined conservative talking points. She's a phony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Could not vote for a Mormon.*
Click to expand...


ANY Christian who questions another Christian's religion is a hypocrite and a bigot.

Congrats.

Two major self-outings in one post is quite an achievement!


----------



## Mojo2

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rebelgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you would vote for McCain and not Romney? He's supposed to be better?
> 
> Romney is not the visionary that Ron Paul is; but within the scope of keeping with the corrupted system, you maybe couldn't ask for a better option than Romney.
> 
> I do agree that Palin is a terrible watch. I watched her many times and not once did she say anything that was truly enlightening. She follows a boring template of coined conservative talking points. She's a phony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not vote for a Mormon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems rather lame. What's so bad about Mormons? They tend to be people of principles who seek to be good in the world. And unlike Obama, Romney actually lives his official faith. So, as far as I'm concerned, that's plus one for Romney.
Click to expand...


And plus one for you as well!


----------



## MeBelle

Dot Com said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHE IS NOT A FUCKING GOVERNOR, SHE QUIT.  Or are you being a troll again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nay, just showing the respect most people would show in speaking of President Washington.  Or even (chuckling...) "President" Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm..... except that they served out their terms
Click to expand...



President Nixon

President Lincoln

President Kennedy


None of the above served out their terms.




See how that works?


----------



## rebelgirl

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rebelgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you would vote for McCain and not Romney? He's supposed to be better?
> 
> Romney is not the visionary that Ron Paul is; but within the scope of keeping with the corrupted system, you maybe couldn't ask for a better option than Romney.
> 
> I do agree that Palin is a terrible watch. I watched her many times and not once did she say anything that was truly enlightening. She follows a boring template of coined conservative talking points. She's a phony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not vote for a Mormon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems rather lame. What's so bad about Mormons? They tend to be people of principles who seek to be good in the world. And unlike Obama, Romney actually lives his official faith. So, as far as I'm concerned, that's plus one for Romney.
Click to expand...

I did not say Romney was a bad person. I don't know him personally. I just don't agree with his beliefs and that is important to me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

WheelieAddict said:


> Palin without a doubt hurt McCain badly with her idiotic interviews, there is no denying it. I'm sure she is a good person but I don't want her in charge of anything.



She brought McCain into contention and then lost it on the Curic interview; at least that's conventional logic. I wouldn't preach that as an absolute truth.
And Palin's alleged incompetence would not be worse than Obama's destruction of the system.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rebelgirl said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebelgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could not vote for a Mormon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems rather lame. What's so bad about Mormons? They tend to be people of principles who seek to be good in the world. And unlike Obama, Romney actually lives his official faith. So, as far as I'm concerned, that's plus one for Romney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say Romney was a bad person. I don't know him personally. I just don't agree with his beliefs and that is important to me.
Click to expand...


One's spiritual beliefs are one's spiritual beliefs. His beliefs are not adversely affecting you. He was prepared to do the job. That's what matters.


----------



## WheelieAddict

TheGreatGatsby said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin without a doubt hurt McCain badly with her idiotic interviews, there is no denying it. I'm sure she is a good person but I don't want her in charge of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She brought McCain into contention and then lost it on the Curic interview; at least that's conventional logic. I wouldn't preach that as an absolute truth.
> And Palin's alleged incompetence would not be worse than Obama's destruction of the system.
Click to expand...


The interviews speak for themselves. There is a reason she is now a pundit and not a serious candidate for office.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

WheelieAddict said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin without a doubt hurt McCain badly with her idiotic interviews, there is no denying it. I'm sure she is a good person but I don't want her in charge of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She brought McCain into contention and then lost it on the Curic interview; at least that's conventional logic. I wouldn't preach that as an absolute truth.
> And Palin's alleged incompetence would not be worse than Obama's destruction of the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The interviews speak for themselves. There is a reason she is now a pundit and not a serious candidate for office.
Click to expand...


Obama came off as a blundering idiot in the first 2012 debate. Your logic is far from infallible.


----------



## 7forever




----------



## 7forever




----------



## freedombecki

7forever said:


>


Why is this important to you, 7forever?


----------



## 7forever

freedombecki said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this important to you, 7forever?
Click to expand...


Because it might be true.


----------



## Dot Com

Bible Spice waging class warfare?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this important to you, 7forever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it might be true.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zona

HenryBHough said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine!  If the haters no longer had Governor Palin to insult they might devour their own children.  A powerful protector of innocent children, therefore, is Ms. Palin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE IS NOT A FUCKING GOVERNOR, SHE QUIT.  Or are you being a troll again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nay, just showing the respect most people would show in speaking of President Washington.  Or even (chuckling...) "President" Carter.
Click to expand...


So washington and carter quit?  I don't see your comparison at all.


----------



## HenryBHough

Zona said:


> So washington and carter quit?  I don't see your comparison at all.



No, but nobody expected you to comprehend.

Washington, though, refused to made king.

Carter knew when he was licked.

And still they are referred to as "president".

You'll grow out of it.

Maybe.


----------



## 7forever

*GW, Crowley, and Barbara*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *GW, Crowley, and Barbara*.


*
Spanky, Darla, and Alfalfa.*


----------



## Mojo2

rebelgirl said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebelgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could not vote for a Mormon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems rather lame. What's so bad about Mormons? They tend to be people of principles who seek to be good in the world. And unlike Obama, Romney actually lives his official faith. So, as far as I'm concerned, that's plus one for Romney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say Romney was a bad person. I don't know him personally. I just don't agree with his beliefs and that is important to me.
Click to expand...


He wasn't running to be your religious leader.

Neither he nor any other Mormon has any plans to take over America and make LDS dominant over all other religions and governments.

No, that's the Muslim Brotherhood and unknown numbers of other Muslims, unaffiliated with the MB, but Muslims who approve of their actions and strategy.

And Mitt never let his religion affect how he governed Massachusetts or how he saved the SLC Olympics or how he did business.

He would have been THE PERFECT SPECIALIST to work out the economy, the jobs crisis, Universal Healthcare, the budget, taxes, but noooooooo.

SOMEBODY is a religious bigot and places her bigotry ahead of what's good for America. 

And just to help you see how silly your stand is, there is a very good argument being made right now in the court of public opinion, that ALL OF US Christians and other religionists, are just misguided, gullible and superstitious people.

They are saying WE ARE ALL NUTZ!

So, to call Mormons bad or wrong because THEIR founding premise seems far-fetched is like the pot calling the kettle black.

What is more implausible than the virgin birth?

But you accept that premise but can't accept that the Mormon's story is real.

Okay, even if you can't buy that story, we are talking about hiring a guy to fix America.

He would have been really good for fixing America up and putting us on the right track. 

So, you got a lot o' 'splainin to do, Lucy!



> *big·ot* noun \&#712;bi-g&#601;t\
> : a person who strongly and unfairly dislikes other people, ideas, etc. : a bigoted person; especially : a person who hates or refuses to accept the members of a particular group (such as a racial or religious group)


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley lookalike from children, to young adults, to wrinkled oldies. Note that her nose was narrow in the 40's, like Crowley's remained throughout his life.


----------



## Peterf

Jarhead said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Clintons can't stand the Obamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you just post whatever partisan dribble comes to mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even bother to think before you type out a post and click submit reply?
> 
> The Obama camp used the race card against the Clintons for political expediency.
> 
> No, I dont think the Clintons like the Obamas and I have good reason to believe so.
Click to expand...


The Clintons dislike the Obamas.   The Obamas dislike the Clintons.

Both sides are thereby demonstrating rare discrimination and taste.


----------



## rebelgirl

I like this site!! .....But, I refuse to respond to anymore posts accusing me of being a hypocrite and bigot. I did not mean to come off as either. If there are any more posts as rude as that, I will not answer. I try to be respectful to everyone else's posts and I expect the same.


----------



## Mojo2

rebelgirl said:


> I like this site!! .....But, I refuse to respond to anymore posts accusing me of being a hypocrite and bigot. I did not mean to come off as either. If there are any more posts as rude as that, I will not answer. I try to be respectful to everyone else's posts and I expect the same.



Put on your big girl's pants and defend your positions.

Truth hurts, eh?

That's what brought down racial bigotry...White folks having to defend their positions.

Without success.


----------



## daveman

7forever said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this important to you, 7forever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it might be true.
Click to expand...

But it's not.  I already proved that to you.

By insisting it's true, you're intentionally being a moron.

And besides...nobody -- and I mean NOBODY -- gives a shit.

Sheesh.  If you're going to be a gullible moron, at least be a gullible moron about something that matters.


----------



## 7forever

daveman said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this important to you, 7forever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it might be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's not. I already proved that to you.
> 
> By insisting it's true, you're intentionally being a moron.
> 
> And besides...nobody -- and I mean NOBODY -- gives a shit.
> 
> Sheesh.  If you're going to be a gullible moron, at least be a gullible moron about something that matters.
Click to expand...


But it is true. The comps prove that they are related or at the very least could be.

By insisting it's not true, you're intentionally being a moron. Of course people care about it you jackass, because you're posting an idiotic denial against apparent proof.


----------



## 7forever




----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


>


----------



## 7forever




----------



## Dot Com

ummm.....ok. What are you saying? Governor Palin is right?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


>


----------



## daveman

7forever said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it might be true.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. I already proved that to you.
> 
> By insisting it's true, you're intentionally being a moron.
> 
> And besides...nobody -- and I mean NOBODY -- gives a shit.
> 
> Sheesh.  If you're going to be a gullible moron, at least be a gullible moron about something that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is true. The comps prove that they are related or at the very least could be.
Click to expand...

Yes, I see the resemblance -- two eyes, nose, mouth -- incredible!

Retard.  I PROVED it's a hoax.  It is NOT true.  They are NOT related.


7forever said:


> By insisting it's not true, you're intentionally being a moron. Of course people care about it you jackass, because you're posting an idiotic denial against apparent proof.


No, no one cares about it.  I just enjoy making fun of morons.

Don't like it?

Stop being a moron.

Your call.  I'm good either way.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *I finally stumbled upon a new pic that gives a close likeness when they are both young*. That old pic seems to connect Bush/Crowley from young to old.



Go back to your fake airplane thread, you moron.

Thankies.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I finally stumbled upon a new pic that gives a close likeness when they are both young*. That old pic seems to connect Bush/Crowley from young to old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to your fake airplane thread, you moron.
> 
> Thankies.
Click to expand...


It's that obvious, I know.


----------



## daveman

I can't decide if "7forever" is your chronological age, your mental age, or your IQ.

Please note the three are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## 7forever

*I finally stumbled upon a new pic that gives a close likeness when they are both young*. That old pic seems to connect Bush/Crowley from young to old.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *I finally stumbled upon a new pic that gives a close likeness when they are both young*. That old pic seems to connect Bush/Crowley from young to old.


----------



## 7forever

*I finally stumbled upon two new pics that render a close likeness when they are both young*. That old pic seems to connect Bush/Crowley from young to old. *The eyes are a definite match*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *I finally stumbled upon two new pics that render a close likeness when they are both young*. That old pic seems to connect Bush/Crowley from young to old. *The eyes are a definite match*.


----------



## 7forever




----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


>



You're failing so bad in the JFK thread so you decided to revive this old chestnut?


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *failing*
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *failing*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Yes, you are failing.


----------



## Beachboy

"According to former *FBI Chief of Counter Terrorism*,"The  Council on Amerian-Islamic Relations, (CAIR), has 'a consistent, long  history of being antagonistic toward law enforcement.'
CAIR officials have attacked as "anti-Muslim" _U.S. News and World Report_,  the _Reader's Digest,_ former Vice President Al Gore, and _The New York Times_. 
CAIR publishes alleged hate crimes against Muslims, but upon  closer scrutiny, a large proportion of the complaints have been found to  be distorted by the FBI."


----------



## Howey

theHawk said:


> Gee look, yet another Palin thread started by a hateful shitbag librul.



"Hateful shitbag" is the perfect description of Palin.

Barbara Bush has displayed more class and parenting skills (lol...in spite of George) than Palin could ever muster.


----------



## Sarah G

This thread is so old...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

So's Barbara Bush. 

And compared to $arah, she IS blue blood. 

Actually, I think she hitched her star to someone who could give her money and she never asked what that family did to get it. 

$hameful.


----------



## 7forever




----------



## Delta4Embassy

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Palin dismisses Barbara Bush as a blue blood - Yahoo! News
> 
> *Yeah, Sarah, she has class.  *You, on the other hand, got lucky when McCain close you as his running mate.  *THAT* is what you have been cashing in on since then.  Other than that...
> 
> Oh wait, you did guit as Governor of Alaska in mid-term.  Yeah, you did do that.  Can't blame you Sarah.  Look at all the money you have made.
> 
> What a joke this woman is!



So Palin's equating the Bush family with squid? (which literally have blue blood.)

Ya kinda. Slimey, slippery, revolting, sounds about right.


----------



## shart_attack

7forever said:


>



So what if the Bush children and grandchildren and great-grandchildren are related to Crowley  so what?

Lotsa folks have dangerous or downright nasty specters hanging on the branches of their family trees. And it doesn't mean one should cut down the tree itself just because one lone weirdo is dangling from it.


----------



## 7forever




----------



## 7forever

Here is Barbara Bush's apparent bio Dad, Aleister Crowley and her stepdad, Marvin Pierce. She doesn't look much like her Mom either, which leads to this celebrity kid for comparison. Alexa Ray Joel greatly favors her father, Billy Joel. That logic fits perfectly with Babs and Crowley.  https://www.google.com/search?q=ale...KYabyAS7v4H4BQ&ved=0CKABEIke&biw=1536&bih=759


----------



## 7forever

The pic below appears to be in the late 50's or early 60's.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I've got mad respect for Aleister Crowley.  What a fascinating human.​


----------



## 7forever

*Dorothy Bush and Grandpa Aleister*.


----------



## 7forever

*This recent find trumps the original masterpiece provided three summers ago*. Crowley was reportedly in his mid-fifties, while Barbara looks to be in the same age range.


----------



## Stephanie

wow, someone dug up a thread from 2010.
Good grief,


----------



## 7forever

Stephanie said:


> wow, someone dug up a thread from 2010.
> *Good grief*,


----------



## 7forever

Pauline Robinson Pierce apparently had an adventurous side, which would explain how a woman 90 years ago could just take off and do what she wanted. The wiki page was deleted four years after the blog entry. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauline_Robinson

This link provides a better understanding on how Crowley and Pierce may have met up to conceive Barbara. It also would also explain how the story began in the first place. Pauline Pierce and Aleister Crowley - nourishing obscurity

Pauline Pierce Robinson 1896 - 1949 - Genealogy


----------



## 7forever




----------



## 7forever

I had this Barbara pic before, but never large enough to show the uncanny resemblance. She would be around 38 and Crowley around 30. *This fills the void of not being able to match them closely in their younger years*.

http://i.imgur.com/hnITwsJ.jpg


----------



## ChrisL

7forever said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, someone dug up a thread from 2010.
> *Good grief*,
Click to expand...


Yes, I remember you from another forum where you did this same exact thing except with someone else.  Lol.  Sorry, not convincing then, not anymore convincing now.


----------



## 7forever

Here's a brand new match that excludes Marvin Pierce. *There would be about an eighteen year difference between Bush/Crowley*.


----------



## 7forever

Here are the ages according to online sources. Marvin Pierce was 23. Barbara was around 38, and Crowley was 30 years old. It shouldn't even be close, but *Crowley and Bush look much more alike*.


----------



## 7forever

7forever said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, someone dug up a thread from 2010.
> *Good grief*,
Click to expand...


*The one above is the best thus far, but needs to be enhanced for better clarity*.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *This recent find trumps the original masterpiece provided three summers ago*. Crowley was reportedly in his mid-fifties, while Barbara looks to be in the same age range.


So you move from being absolutely crushed in the JFK threads with your inane fiction that Greer shot Kennedy to this idiotic theory.

Pictures of two people do not prove anything.

Do you have any evidence?

Or is just another attempt to state a delusion which has no evidence just like your Greer claims?


----------



## 7forever

Barbara Bush Crowley don't look nothing like a Pierce.


----------

